# For Those Who Like Anime...



## PlotHolio (Mar 12, 2013)

This really awesome manga is being adapted into a really awesome anime. Go watch it when it comes out. I command it.
[video=youtube_share;5pDoaKnCXdo]http://youtu.be/5pDoaKnCXdo[/video]


----------



## Zero Angel (Mar 12, 2013)

PlotHolio said:


> This really awesome manga is being adapted into a really awesome anime. Go watch it when it comes out. I command it.
> [video=youtube_share;5pDoaKnCXdo]http://youtu.be/5pDoaKnCXdo[/video]



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nihal (Mar 12, 2013)

Ooooh. Beautiful background, fluid animation, sweet music, cool steampunk vibe? I'm in!


----------

